# Dog has boil near vaginal area?



## renees27 (Feb 22, 2015)

My 4 month old golden has a lump/boil near her vaginal area and I don't know what to do I just noticed it today.. she has been licking/biting the area. Should I use a hot compress on it?? She's eating fine, urinating fine, and acting fine.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

The warm compress is a good idea, but I'm guessing if you had a boil on your delicate nether regions you would appreciate having medical attention ASAP. I would have taken this dog to my vet this morning.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

I recommend calling your vet and getting it checked out. I've never seen anything like that on my goldens so can't comment on what it is but I imagine it's painful. Goldens tend to have a high threshold for pain - the fact that she is licking at it indicates that it's bothering her.
Good luck and hope she will be OK soon!


----------



## renees27 (Feb 22, 2015)

I will tomorrow morning, I actually just noticed it when she was laying down on her back after dinner. She seems normal but I don't want to play with it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd clean it, and dry it, and take her to the vet's as ap.

I've never seen that before either, and I have seen more than my fair share of the girls' nether regions over the years. I'd worry it is a wart- that could make peeing quite painful if it spreads.


----------

